# Pellet Smoker Storage?



## T2timmy (Dec 1, 2018)

Do you guys with Pellet Smokers store your grill inside our outside covered?  I have been putting mine away in the garage after each use... which is quite tedious.  Can these grills be storred outside with pellets still in them?   I know that moisture can cause the pellets to swell and could clog the auger.  I am in CT and we get all the seasons.  Maybe if i leave it out covered i should extract all the pellets?  I have a Camp Chef Pro DLX24


----------



## illini40 (Dec 1, 2018)

T2timmy said:


> Do you guys with Pellet Smokers store your grill inside our outside covered?  I have been putting mine away in the garage after each use... which is quite tedious.  Can these grills be storred outside with pellets still in them?   I know that moisture can cause the pellets to swell and could clog the auger.  I am in CT and we get all the seasons.  Maybe if i leave it out covered i should extract all the pellets?  I have a Camp Chef Pro DLX24



I store my Traeger in the garage, and yes, it can be a bit tedious. However, I am good with that knowing that it should stay in better shape inside.

However, you can definitely store yours outside. Many people do.

In my opinion, I think having a proper fitting good quality cover is the most important thing you can do for outside. Yes, I would definitely empty the pellets after each use if it will be several days before you use it again. I would also think that trying to keep the overall smoker clean will help.

If you keep it outside, do you have any porch or other ways to keep it somewhat out of the elements outside?


----------



## T2timmy (Dec 1, 2018)

Thank you!  Totally agree with you.  Il keep putting it back in the garage.


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Dec 2, 2018)

I keep mine outside under a covered porch.  I also keep the supplied cover on it when not in use.  Never had a problem with moist pellets.


----------



## retfr8flyr (Dec 2, 2018)

Well I hope it will not be a big problem. I plan on keeping mine outside on an uncovered deck. I will have the Traeger cover on it and I will remove the pellets, if I don't plan on cooking for a while. I don't think it will be a problem but I'll have to see.


----------

